# Our Circus Haunt " Psycho Circus" 2017



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks psycho for sure


----------



## FlaHP (Sep 15, 2018)

Love it. The dolls came out awesome. We have just a section for clowns and they are always a hit.


----------



## deadend cemetery (Aug 14, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...721316.-2207520000.1538162527.&type=3&theater









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...721316.-2207520000.1538162527.&type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...721316.-2207520000.1538162527.&type=3&theater

Some of our new items we made this year


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Cool


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Well done! You put a lot of work and detail in this and it really looks great!


----------

